# Paddles found on Poudre



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Are any of these cheap paddles with black blades and aluminum shafts?


----------



## moose1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I lost my oar last week on the filter plat it's a Sawyer with counter balance and a wrap my # is 9704434801
Thanks


----------



## Seb (Mar 29, 2005)

I lost my AT bent shaft whitewater paddle last Saturday on the Poudre (Filter Plant), there is my name/address and number on it. If you found it, 6-pack of choice.. Thx.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

BruceB said:


> Are any of these cheap paddles with black blades and aluminum shafts?


I think I have this paddle over at my gf's place. Pretty sure


----------



## jet44 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bruce, 

Both are blue paddles, sorry.


----------



## moose1 (Jun 3, 2011)

they arnt't sawyer are they??


----------



## jet44 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, sorry


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Seb said:


> I lost my AT bent shaft whitewater paddle last Saturday on the Poudre (Filter Plant), there is my name/address and number on it. If you found it, 6-pack of choice.. Thx.


Hey I know the dudes at RTR founds an AT paddle but no name - maybe check with them


----------

